# Calling All So. Cal. Riders: Long Beach Bike Fest April 3 & 4!



## John in Long Beach (Jan 24, 2009)

See my post here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=166748

John in Long Beach, CA


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry. I can't make it. This is the weekend of the San Diego Handmade Bike Show.


----------

